# Bodum Columbia double-wall stainless steel French Press - 500ml



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

Afternoon folks,

I have a Gaggia Classic and Eureka grinder for my main coffee making gear, but sometimes I would like to have a quick and easy caffine hit first thing and I was looking at a small hand grinder and French press to get me going. I think I am sorted with the grinder. I just need to sort out the press and this seems to tick all the boxes for me. Has anyone else had any experience with it? https://www.amazon.co.uk/BODUM-Columbia-Double-French-Stainless/dp/B002AJ9JII/ref=sr_1_1_sspa?crid=1GV6DS7ASFQGT&dchild=1&keywords=bodum%2Bcolumbia%2Bdouble%2Bwalled%2Bcoffee%2Bmaker&qid=1628855401&sprefix=bodum%2Bcolumbia%2Caps%2C197&sr=8-1-spons&spLa=ZW5jcnlwdGVkUXVhbGlmaWVyPUFYNUJDVlNFVlVZMlgmZW5jcnlwdGVkSWQ9QTAwOTY4MjkyMktRWVhWNjZKRUxOJmVuY3J5cHRlZEFkSWQ9QTA5MDY4MjhNOEZQV0ZPRlZWUVcmd2lkZ2V0TmFtZT1zcF9hdGYmYWN0aW9uPWNsaWNrUmVkaXJlY3QmZG9Ob3RMb2dDbGljaz10cnVl&th=1

Thanks


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

I have one, holds about 400ml, plus coffee. I don't use it for quick cups, I steep for an hour or more at ~65g/L at the same grind I use for drip (V60, chemex, Kalita). Stays hot for up to 90min at 400ml.

I prefer the Colombias over the glass presses, less bits to clean & the silicone edging to the filter helps reduce silt in the cup.

I never let the mesh sink into the coffee during steep & use the Hoffmann "no plunge" technique.


----------

